

Hints for computer system design (1983) - luu
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/blampson/33-Hints/WebPage.html

======
mikebike
Here's a talk he gave on this topic, from 2013: [http://www.heidelberg-
laureate-forum.org/blog/video/lecture-...](http://www.heidelberg-laureate-
forum.org/blog/video/lecture-friday-september-27-butler-w-lampson/)

